# Warum: LazyLoadException? (Hibernate)



## DrGenn (22. Jun 2010)

Meine Klasse
-Mitarbeiter erbt von der Klasse Person.

Nun möchte ich einfach per

```
Refraktionierer pp = (Refraktionierer) session.load(Refraktionierer.class, ID)
```
Die Klasse holen, was aber zur Exception führt.


```
Refraktionierer pp = (Refraktionierer) session.get(Refraktionierer.class, ID)
```

Get verursacht da keine Exception. Warum ist das eigentlich so?

Wie kann man das LazyLoading Problem eigentlich umgehen?


----------



## agentone (22. Jun 2010)

> Mitarbeiter erbt von der Klasse Person.


Toll! Und was hat das mit deiner Aufgabe zu tun?


----------



## DrGenn (22. Jun 2010)

Entschuldigung für die Verwirrung.

Der Refraktionierer == Mitarbeiter.

Zu den Klassen:

Person:PID,Name,Anschrift,usw..
Mitarbeiter:PID-FK,NamensKürzel

Ich möchte eigentlich nur an die Informationen des Mitarbeiters gelangen.


----------



## agentone (22. Jun 2010)

API hat gesagt.:
			
		

> load: Return the persistent instance of the given entity class with the given identifier, assuming that the instance exists.
> 
> get: Return the persistent instance of the given entity class with the given identifier, or null if there is no such persistent instance.



Leider kenn ich mich in Hibernate auch nicht so aus. (Stand ursprünglich ja auch nirgends...)
Ich hab jetzt erstmal den ungefähren Sinn verstanden. Warum jetzt welche Methode etwas anderes macht als eine andere steht aber in der doc (Hibernate JavaDocs)


----------



## DrGenn (22. Jun 2010)

Es hat mit dem LazyLoading zu tun. Es werden nur die Infos der zuerst geladenen Klassen aus der Datenbank geholt.
Ich wollte halt gerne wissen, wie man nun an die anderen Informationen kommt.


----------

